# Trust or insecurity?



## missunderstood828 (Jun 26, 2009)

I have a question. My husband goes and hangs out with his friend and says that he is job searching but he goes with his friend and yet he still has not gotten a job yet. Then also when he hangs out with his friend his friends little "girl" that lives with him but they are not going out goes and taggs along with them and i tagged along once and she flirted with my husband the whole time and he did not tell her to stop. I dont know what to do.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

so he has no job and is not really looking?
who is paying the rent and buying food?


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

What do you mean little girl? Child? Minor?

Look, your husband is apparently an adult. If he's job hunting he needs to job hunt. If he's hanging out he's not job hunting.

He's either a grown up or he's not.


----------

